# [xin Tư Vấn] Bây Giờ Còn Nên Học Ngành Kế Toán?



## Hồ Thùy Phương (17 Tháng tư 2017)

Chả là em gái em năm nay thi đại học, bố mẹ định hướng cho nó ngành kế toán nhưng em thấy sinh viên ngành kế toán ra trường bây giờ thất nghiệp nhiều quá, hoặc không thì lương cũng ba cọc ba đồng, mấy năm nữa không biết có khá hơn không. Các mẹ có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giùm em với ạ?


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (19 Tháng tư 2017)

Em học cao đẳng ra đi làm kế toán lương bèo bọt, sếp thì suốt ngày hạnh họe, tức mình bỏ ở nhà vừa trông con vừa bán hàng online đây


----------



## Linkpuca (20 Tháng tư 2017)

Kế toán mà tốt chuyên ngành học được tiếng anh nữa đi đâu chẳng có cửa mẹ nó, thậm chí làm các công ty của nước ngoài, tiền để đâu cho hết ấy chứ. Em mẹ nếu lực học tốt thì mình nghĩ nên động viên em nó thi, nghề cũng văn phòng nữa,sau có chồng con cũng đỡ cực.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Vâng, thế theo các mẹ nên học trường nào là tốt ạ, em đang băn khoăn giữa Kế - Kiểm của KTQD vs Ngành Kế toán - Phân tích Kiểm toán của Khoa Quốc tế của Đại học QGHN. Em nghiêng về ĐHQG hơn vì tìm hiểu thấy đc học chuyên ngành bằng tiếng Anh hết, mà bé nhà e cũng khá tiếng Anh


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Các doanh nghiệp lớn, doanh nghiệp nhà nước thì khó xin đòi hỏi có trình độ, kinh nghiệm, quan hệ, ... là cách cửa rất hẹp với những kế toán mới ra trường.
Kế toán mới ra trường đa số được các doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ thu nhận. Các doanh nghiệp này có nghiệp vụ kế toán đơn giản (thậm chí người không chuyên ngành cũng làm được) chính vì dễ nên lương không cao và ít tích lũy được kinh nghiệm, nâng cao trình độ. 
Muốn thoát ra để đổi đời đòi hỏi sự cố gắng hết sức của bản thân, thứ 2 là xem học đc gì, thứ 3 là tiếng ANH


----------



## Tố Uyên (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Vâng, thế theo các mẹ nên học trường nào là tốt ạ, em đang băn khoăn giữa Kế - Kiểm của KTQD vs Ngành Kế toán - Phân tích Kiểm toán của Khoa Quốc tế của Đại học QGHN. Em nghiêng về ĐHQG hơn vì tìm hiểu thấy đc học chuyên ngành bằng tiếng Anh hết, mà bé nhà e cũng khá tiếng Anh


Em là gv cấp 3 nên là năm nào cũng phải tìm hiểu các trg để tư vấn cho hs - phụ huynh.
Về 2 trường mà mẹ phân vân thì e có chút phân tích thế này, mẹ xem các nào hợp hơn.
Thứ nhất là ngành Kế Kiểm bên KTQD rất hot, trường TOP nên điểm ko những cao mà học phí cũng cao, tầm đâu 550k/1 tín. mà học tầm 150 tín thì mẹ cứ nhân lên sẽ rõ. Mà chưa chắc đỗ đc, nếu học sinh kiến thức chưa vững hoặc chưa tự tin thì ko nên mạo hiểm... học tín chỉ cuốn chiếu, 1 lớp tầm 5-6 chục sv, đk csvc tệ, ko biết sang năm khá lên ko.
Còn bên ĐHQG: học phí tầm 1000 đô/1 kì, xét tuyển 3 đợt ( 2 đợt riêng của trg, 1 đợt cùng kì thi chung quốc gia), điểm xét tuyển không cao, tầm qua mức trung bình nhưng quan trọng là tiếng Anh., đk csvc tốt hơn KTQD, 30% học phần do gv nc ngoài dạy, và 100% chuyên ngành học bằng tiếng Anh ( đó là lý do quan trọng tiếng Anh) chỉ tiêu mỗi năm chỉ 100 sv nên mỗi lớp tầm 30 chục bạn.
--> Nếu có đk thì dù thế nào vẫn nên chọn học bên Đại học Quốc gia


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> ...
> --> Nếu có đk thì dù thế nào vẫn nên chọn học bên Đại học Quốc gia


em cũng thấy nên chọn học kế toán bên đại học quốc gia. Vì môi trường Quốc tế nó khác chính qui nhiều lắm, năm nhất mới vô trường có thể vẫn như nhau nhưng sau 4 năm ra trường thì là 2 con người khác nhau nhiều lắm, dù học cùng 1 ngành.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Em là gv cấp 3 nên là năm nào cũng phải tìm hiểu các trg để tư vấn cho hs - phụ huynh.
> Về 2 trường mà mẹ phân vân thì e có chút phân tích thế này, mẹ xem các nào hợp hơn.
> Thứ nhất là ngành Kế Kiểm bên KTQD rất hot, trường TOP nên điểm ko những cao mà học phí cũng cao, tầm đâu 550k/1 tín. mà học tầm 150 tín thì mẹ cứ nhân lên sẽ rõ. Mà chưa chắc đỗ đc, nếu học sinh kiến thức chưa vững hoặc chưa tự tin thì ko nên mạo hiểm... học tín chỉ cuốn chiếu, 1 lớp tầm 5-6 chục sv, đk csvc tệ, ko biết sang năm khá lên ko.
> Còn bên ĐHQG: học phí tầm 1000 đô/1 kì, xét tuyển 3 đợt ( 2 đợt riêng của trg, 1 đợt cùng kì thi chung quốc gia), điểm xét tuyển không cao, tầm qua mức trung bình nhưng quan trọng là tiếng Anh., đk csvc tốt hơn KTQD, 30% học phần do gv nc ngoài dạy, và 100% chuyên ngành học bằng tiếng Anh ( đó là lý do quan trọng tiếng Anh) chỉ tiêu mỗi năm chỉ 100 sv nên mỗi lớp tầm 30 chục bạn.
> --> Nếu có đk thì dù thế nào vẫn nên chọn học bên Đại học Quốc gia


Dạ vâng cô, e thấy môi trường quốc tế nên mới nghiêng về Đại học Quốc gia hơn, ít nhất nó sẽ ko học kiểu nhồi nhét kiến thức hoặc cưỡi ngựa xem hoa, mà con bé nhà e hơi cù lần, ki vọng là vào đó sẽ năng động hơn )


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng năm 2017)

cứ theo đuổi ước mơ, thành công sẽ tới ) nghề nào chả có ng giỏi ng dốt, mà người nào sinh ra chả có 1 vài kỹ năng nào đó làm tốt hơn ng khác. nếu mà giỏi và đam mê thì vẫn trụ được thoai


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (22 Tháng năm 2017)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> cứ theo đuổi ước mơ, thành công sẽ tới ) nghề nào chả có ng giỏi ng dốt, mà người nào sinh ra chả có 1 vài kỹ năng nào đó làm tốt hơn ng khác. nếu mà giỏi và đam mê thì vẫn trụ được thoai


hahaha, bác nói chuyện mà văn thơ lai láng quá, y như cái tên


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng năm 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> hahaha, bác nói chuyện mà văn thơ lai láng quá, y như cái tên


ta chỉ là con người yêu thiên nhiên thích lời hay tiếng đẹp, nhưng nói chung là cứ để em gái bạn theo đuổi ước mơ của nó, đừng áp đặt nghề nào, cái nên chọn và tư vấn là môi trường học tập. môi trường tốt sẽ sản sinh ra con người tốt ) goodluck


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (22 Tháng năm 2017)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> ta chỉ là con người yêu thiên nhiên thích lời hay tiếng đẹp, nhưng nói chung là cứ để em gái bạn theo đuổi ước mơ của nó, đừng áp đặt nghề nào, cái nên chọn và tư vấn là môi trường học tập. môi trường tốt sẽ sản sinh ra con người tốt ) goodluck


 thế theo bác môi trường thế nào là đủ tốt, trường nào mà chả có người tốt người xấu


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng năm 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> thế theo bác môi trường thế nào là đủ tốt, trường nào mà chả có người tốt người xấu


nơi nào cũng có người tốt kẻ xấu, nhưng môi trường tốt mà ý em muốn nói là môi trường học tập cơ. có điều kiện thì du học, học trường đào tạo song song, đào tạo chuyên ngành bằng tiếng anh ( học phí đi đôi với dịch vụ) điều kiện ít hơn thì học các trường công lập nhưng có uy tín


----------



## Linkpuca (26 Tháng năm 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Vâng, thế theo các mẹ nên học trường nào là tốt ạ, em đang băn khoăn giữa Kế - Kiểm của KTQD vs Ngành Kế toán - Phân tích Kiểm toán của Khoa Quốc tế của Đại học QGHN. Em nghiêng về ĐHQG hơn vì tìm hiểu thấy đc học chuyên ngành bằng tiếng Anh hết, mà bé nhà e cũng khá tiếng Anh


 cho em hỏi hộ em gái em, bây giờ nó chưa đủ điều kiện tiếng Anh, nếu phải học tiếng Anh trước khi học chuyên ngành thi chi phí cho 01 năm là bao nhiêu đấy mẹ?


----------



## Linkpuca (30 Tháng năm 2017)

chờ người nơi ấy đã viết:


> Nên chứ, học kế toán dễ xin việc, chứ mấy ngành như xây dựng kỹ thuật thì bạc bẽo lắm


Sao lại bạc bẽo hả bạn? Lương thấp à, hay thế nào?


----------



## Tố Uyên (30 Tháng năm 2017)

chờ người nơi ấy đã viết:


> Nên chứ, học kế toán dễ xin việc, chứ mấy ngành như xây dựng kỹ thuật thì bạc bẽo lắm


chuẩn cái nghề xây dựng bạc bẽo, chồng em kỹ sư cầu đường, đi công trình suốt có được ở nhà đâu, lương lậu k phải thấp nhưng chẳng bõ cái công cái sức xa vợ xa con, đã vậy lại vất vả, nói chung là bạc lắm


----------



## TrThuyDung (7 Tháng sáu 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Vâng, thế theo các mẹ nên học trường nào là tốt ạ, em đang băn khoăn giữa Kế - Kiểm của KTQD vs Ngành Kế toán - Phân tích Kiểm toán của Khoa Quốc tế của Đại học QGHN. Em nghiêng về ĐHQG hơn vì tìm hiểu thấy đc học chuyên ngành bằng tiếng Anh hết, mà bé nhà e cũng khá tiếng Anh


em là sinh viên năm 3 ngành kế toán khoa quốc tế đại học quốc gia đây. học môi trường rất thoải mái, thầy cô tận tình. giờ giảng thú vi, cũng có nhiều hoạt động nên rất vui nữa. cái em tâm đắc nhất là học tới năm 3 mà trình tiếng anh của em tăng mạnh rồi.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (7 Tháng sáu 2017)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> em là sinh viên năm 3 ngành kế toán khoa quốc tế đại học quốc gia đây. học môi trường rất thoải mái, thầy cô tận tình. giờ giảng thú vi, cũng có nhiều hoạt động nên rất vui nữa. cái em tâm đắc nhất là học tới năm 3 mà trình tiếng anh của em tăng mạnh rồi.


nghe nói học bằng tiếng anh 100% có thật ko em?


----------



## TrThuyDung (7 Tháng sáu 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> nghe nói học bằng tiếng anh 100% có thật ko em?


ko phải 100% đâu ạ, chỉ những môn chuyên ngành mới học bằng tiếng Anh thôi chị. những môn đại cương bọn e vẫn học bằng tiếng Việt. Nhưng nói chung e thấy phải sử dụng tiếng Anh khá nhiều và thường xuyên


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (7 Tháng sáu 2017)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> ko phải 100% đâu ạ, chỉ những môn chuyên ngành mới học bằng tiếng Anh thôi chị. những môn đại cương bọn e vẫn học bằng tiếng Việt. Nhưng nói chung e thấy phải sử dụng tiếng Anh khá nhiều và thường xuyên


ok em, à chị hỏi thêm là nộp hồ sơ thế nào với khi nào thì biết kết quả đỗ hay trượt hả em?


----------



## TrThuyDung (14 Tháng sáu 2017)

sẽ có thông báo, chị theo dõi các trang thông tin chính thức của khoa, chị lên GG search chị nhé


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (14 Tháng sáu 2017)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> sẽ có thông báo, chị theo dõi các trang thông tin chính thức của khoa, chị lên GG search chị nhé


oki. chị cảm ơn em nhiều nhé ))


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

được 19 điểm có đỗ Kế toán của khoa quốc tế đại học quốc gia ko mn?


----------



## Tố Uyên (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

đỗ, như mọi năm chắc là đỗ rồi đấy


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

nhưng năm nay đến Toán cũng thi trắc nghiệm, em gái em bảo là nhiều đứa khoang bừa cũng đc điểm trung bình khá. nên ko biết đg nào mà lần


----------



## Tố Uyên (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> nhưng năm nay đến Toán cũng thi trắc nghiệm, em gái em bảo là nhiều đứa khoang bừa cũng đc điểm trung bình khá. nên ko biết đg nào mà lần


bạn cứ theo dõi thông tin trên các diễn đàn, facebook xem, đợt này nộp hồ sơ cũng dài mà


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (19 Tháng bảy 2017)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> bạn cứ theo dõi thông tin trên các diễn đàn, facebook xem, đợt này nộp hồ sơ cũng dài mà


dài mới phải lo lắng lâu, chứ nộp phát biết đõ trượt còn tính nước khác luôn, em mới dẫn nhỏ đi hôm tư vấn tuyển sinh, thấy cũng đc phết


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (4 Tháng tám 2017)

kế toán là thất nghiệp nhiều nhất đó, vì quá nhiều người học kế toán


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (4 Tháng tám 2017)

kế toán là thất nghiệp nhiều nhất đó, vì quá nhiều người học kế toán


----------



## Linkpuca (8 Tháng tám 2017)

OÀI, anh họ mình làm kiếm toán lương cao lắm luôn, nhà lầu xe hơi các kiểu


----------



## Linkpuca (8 Tháng tám 2017)

Thật mà, nhưng thời buổi này, con gái thi kế toán, con trai thi Cntt. Trường nào cũng có 2 khoa này, có thể là do dễ đào tạo chăng. Theo cảm tính của em kế toán nếu học để làm đúng thì dễ, để nặn tượng mới khó, cái này vài công ty cũng chỉ cần 1 ông


----------



## Linkpuca (8 Tháng tám 2017)

Ôi, cứ nghề nào nghe nói kiếm được nhiều tiền là người ta học ấy mà,


----------



## Linkpuca (8 Tháng tám 2017)

Nghề kế toán dễ xin việc nhưng để giàu được thì phải giỏi


----------



## Linkpuca (8 Tháng tám 2017)

E kể phong long chuyện nhỏ bạn e nhớ : Hồi thi ĐH nhỏ đó sợ ko đủ lực ( ko đủ thiệt ) nên đăng kí khoa thấp nhất trong trường nhỏ đó thích dù thích khoa hot hơn. May điểm vừa đỗ , vô học thì cũng cắm cúi học dù đôi lúc nó nói : cái này mông lung quá, ko biết ra trường làm gì nữa C ah. Rồi ngày ra trường tự dưng cái ngành nó đang học lại thuộc dạng hot vì Nhật ồ ạt đầu tư vào VN. Mà mn biết hơm, lúc ra trường : e trong quá trình đi học làm gia sư, đi làm thêm bưng bê này nọ tiết kiệm đc hơn 10 triệu tưởng mình oách lắm rồi, khi hai đứa tám với nhau thì tài khoản tiết kiệm của nó đã mấy trăm triệu tiền tiết kiệm đi làm từ năm 2. Nghe xong e chỉ muốn khóc, ko dám hó hé gì nữa vì mình với nó đúng là cống rãnh sóng sánh sao so được với đại dương.

Chỉ cần chăm chỉ, bền bỉ và tận tâm với lựa chọn của mình thì chắc trời ko phụ. Hot hay ko đôi khi do mình ( mà may mắn nhiều hơn, nhỏ kia mà lúc ra trường ko tự dưng ngành nó hot thì khó nói : e đùa thôi chứ với các mối quan hệ nó tạo ra từ thời đi học thì dù ko hot cũng sẽ kiếm đc đầu ra dễ dàng ).


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (8 Tháng tám 2017)

có một thực tế mà k những chỉ nghề kế toán mà nghề nào cũng gặp đó là sự tự huyễn hoặc về trình độ của minh do đó cứ nghĩ là XH bất công nên k đánh giá đúng khả năng của mình (mức lương là 1 trong những cách đánh giá ))
p/s : k có nghề nào hot hơn nghề nào quan trọng nhất là mức độ am hiểu của mình đối với nghề đến đâu thôi.


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (8 Tháng tám 2017)

còn riêng theo cảm nhận của mình thì kế toán vẫn hot và luôn cần, vẫn nên học


----------



## TrThuyDung (8 Tháng tám 2017)

Nên chứ, con gái học lại càng hợp. Mà nghề nào cũng vậy mà, ai yêu nghề có tinh thần học hỏi, có tránh nhiệm với công việc thì em nghĩ vẫn sống ổn mà.


----------



## TrThuyDung (8 Tháng tám 2017)

tuy vậy thì chấy lượng đầu ra cũng đáng bàn đấy. Thêm vào đó là bệnh ảo tưởng, chân ko chạm đất của một số em mới ra trường. Cầu đã nhiều, chất lượng lại kém, dẫn đến, chỗ nào thiếu vẫn thiếu,chỗ nào thừa vẫn thừa.


----------



## sontungmtptb (12 Tháng chín 2017)

nghề gì phụ thuộc vào sở thích của b cả thôi. nghề có hot mà b k thích thì cũng ko nên )


----------

